# Trying something new...



## opfoto (Jan 14, 2012)

I was asked about making a fountain pen for someone, I have never made one before and am up for the challenge. 

He wants a specific type of tip, calling it a broad, oblique tip. 

I want to do this but don't know where to begin or what type of Kit(s) are available so I ask you for help. Thanks in advance.....


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 14, 2012)

Marc, Here is a small definition of some of the type nibs. One thing to remember is that if your customer wants a BROAD nib thats not a problem as you can buy a broad nib but if her really wants an Oblique nib you now need to find out if he's left or right handed and have the nib custom ground as a oblique nib tip is cut or ground at an angle a right angle for a left hander and left angle for a right handed person, vs an italic nib that is cut/ground straight across . 
This might explain it :

The term "style" is used to describe the shape of the nib, the commonest being regular, italic and oblique. 
Italic nibs are shaped rather like a chisel - broad and flat. Not surprisingly they produce italic writing. 
They come in different widths and as an approximation, the broader line of the italic nib is about the same as the next size up in a regular nib. In other words, a medium italic writes about the same width as a regular broad. 
Italic nibs are more difficult to write with until you get used to them and for this reason they may not make a good choice for an everyday pen. 
Oblique nibs have their tip cut at an angle instead of square. This means that the pen must be turned slightly to ensure that the nib contacts the paper properly. This suits some handwriting better and also most oblique nibs produce a script similar to an italic nib. 
Oblique nibs come with the oblique angle to the left or to the right. The RIGHT oblique is more suited to left-handed writers. 
Richard Binder can grind the nib for you I'll look up his web, site and post a link for you....here it is:
RichardsPens.com &bull; Fountain Pens by Richard Binder Hope this helps


----------



## IPD_Mr (Jan 14, 2012)

Marc -  You are not going to find that type of a nib stock for a kit pen.  You can get a broad nib from CSUSA, but it will need to be ground to oblique.  There are a few people that you can send the nib to for grinding and you are looking at about $30-$40.


----------

